# [kernel] init not found... gné?

## kwenspc

J'ai un soucis peu commun avec ma config noyau sur une machine (et seulement celle-ci). 

Sur un kernel 2.6.28 et 2.6.29 (2 tuxonice-sources)

Le kernel boot et panic sur ce message:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Failed to execute /sbin/init
> 
> Failed to execute /sbin/init.  Attempting defaults
> ...

 

J'entends déjà ceux qui vont me dire "ton driver fs et/ou sata qui manque en dur" etc... que nenni. TOUT est là et c'est bien pour ça que je poste ici.

Le disque est bien detecté ainsi que la partition root, que VFS monte bel et bien. (partoche XFS). Cette dernière est en bon état, je boot sans problème avec mon ancien noyau (un 2.6.24)

J'ai essayé avec ou sans initrd, avec ou sans init= , différents init ... que dalle. Toujours le même message qui revient encore et encore, recompiler init, busybox... rien. Et là je sèche. Vous auriez une idée? (J'ai ce problème que sur une machine, les autres se portent comme un charme en 2.6.29.)

J'ai cherché sur ce forum, 2 personnes semblent affectées mais n'ont toujours pas de solution. 

Une idée, une piste serait le bienvenue!

----------

## loopx

bah, si ca marche avec un autre kernel, c'est que ton kernel pose problème ... Check la config   :Laughing:     ou utilise un autre   :Crying or Very sad: 

je sais pas trop ... problème de droit ? Pas d'exécutable ? Pas dans le bon groupe ?

aucune idée ...

----------

## kwenspc

J'ai refait la config de a à z... même problème. Et ce sur 2.6.28 et 2.6.29

Je peux la refaire encore et encore m'enfin ^^'

C'est peut-être une nouvelle option qui fout le boxon j'en sais rien.

----------

## loopx

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> J'ai refait la config de a à z... même problème. Et ce sur 2.6.28 et 2.6.29
> 
> Je peux la refaire encore et encore m'enfin ^^'
> 
> C'est peut-être une nouvelle option qui fout le boxon j'en sais rien.

 

Probablement, je vois pas pourquoi il ne voudrais pas fonctionner comme il faut ... Note que j'ai jamais vu d'option magique dans ces nouveaux kernel .. je suis en 2.6.29 et ca tourne nikel  :Surprised: 

----------

## guilc

Au hasard, j'ai eu le problème au passage 2.6.28 -> 2.6.29 en ext4. La raison : une option de montage que j'utilisait dans mon fstab a disparu au changement de noyau => le noyau n'arrivait pas à monter la partition.

Ca pourrait bien être le même genre de problème. Tu as vérifié toutes tes options de montage dans me fstab ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ca pourrait bien être le même genre de problème. Tu as vérifié toutes tes options de montage dans me fstab ?

 

Hum le fstab est sur la partition root. Comment fstab pourrait affecter le montage de cette partition par le VFS...à un moment donc où rien n'a pu lire le fstab?

Il me semble que le fstab est lu une fois init lancé non? Et moi ça coince juste avant.

Fin au cas où:

```

/dev/sda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda2      /      xfs      noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8      0 1

/dev/sda3      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/sda5      /usr/portage   xfs      noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8      0 1

/dev/sda6      /home      xfs      noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8      0 1

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

proc         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

```

Mais je vois pas. D'ailleurs j'ai les mêmes options sur mes autres machines où je n'ai pas ce problème  :Neutral: 

----------

## scherz0

Effectivement, ça ne peut pas venir directement de fstab.  L'idée de guilc était peut-être que tu utilises une option particulière de xfs (visible dans fstab) qui pourrait poser problème avec les versions récentes de linux.  Mais apparement ce n'est pas le cas.

As-tu essayé avec un autre FS racine, par exemple ext2 ?

Si tu ne l'as pas encore fait, une méthode simple est d'utiliser ta partition existante sda1. Pour ça, pas besoin d'y installer un système complet !  Un seul binaire suffira pour savoir si le noyau peut l'exécuter depuis un autre type de FS que xfs.

Si tu as une version statique de busybox, fais en une copie nommée sh dans la racine de sda1 puis amorce le noyau avec les paramètres  root=/dev/sda1 et init=sh.  Si tu obtiens un shell, il faudra chercher au niveau de xfs...

Si tu n'as pas de version statique, tu peux copier /sbin/init dans la racine de sda1, mais  il faudra aussi créer un répertoire /lib/ sur sda1 et y placer tout ce qui est nécessaire pour exécuter init : normalement uniquement libc.so et ld-linux.so, tu peux utiliser ldd pour identifier les dépendances.  Ensuite, démarrage du noyau avec les paramètres  root=/dev/sda1 et init=init

Si les symptômes sont les mémes avec une racine ext2, le problème n'est pas xfs...

----------

## loopx

check les paramètres envoyé au noyaux via grub .. Peut être qu'il y a une option en trop ...

----------

## kwenspc

Pour les paramètres à grub, sûr que ça vient pas de là. Avec le stric minimum ou plus: nada.

Pas mal ton idée scherz0, je tenterais le coup demain.

----------

## kwenspc

Bon finalement toujours le soucis identique même sur la partoche /boot qui est en ext2.

Je sais plus trop quoi faire. J'ai un kernel 2.6.29 fonctionnel sur mon desktop, je verrais  bien si ce dernier boot normalement. (même driver sata donc ça va)

----------

## novazur

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Au hasard, j'ai eu le problème au passage 2.6.28 -> 2.6.29 en ext4. La raison : une option de montage que j'utilisait dans mon fstab a disparu au changement de noyau => le noyau n'arrivait pas à monter la partition.

 

Il suffit d'une connerie oui. Moi, c'est le driver de carte réseau qui a changé de nom, en passant de e1000 à e1000e (le driver e1000 existant toujours, mais n'est plus celui qui convient à cette carte).

Sur un serveur dédié distant, ça fait bizarre quand on reboote sur le nouveau noyau...

----------

## kwenspc

Attend, avec un driver de carte réseau qui change tu arrivais toujours à booter ton pc tout de même? (À moins que tu boot sur une partition NFS)

----------

## novazur

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Attend, avec un driver de carte réseau qui change tu arrivais toujours à booter ton pc tout de même? (À moins que tu boot sur une partition NFS)

 

Ben non justement  :Very Happy: 

Heureusement que l'hébergeur permet de booter avec un noyau réseau (effectivement en NFS), en mode rescue. Comme ça, chroot, compil noyau et reboot (à condition d'avoir compris pourquoi il ne boote plus).

Sans ça, tu es mal oui.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Bon finalement toujours le soucis identique même sur la partoche /boot qui est en ext2.

 

Oui, mais la "root", est-elle bien reconnue au démarrage ?

As-tu bien vérifié le support du filesystem ? At-il été formaté avec un paramètre folklorique qui  n'est pas activé dans le noyau ?

Et es-tu en PATA/ATA/SATA/SCSI ?

Et quelle est ta ligne de boot ? Est-ce que le root est indiqué en dur, ou via un disklabel qui ne fonctionnerait pas ?

----------

## scherz0

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Bon finalement toujours le soucis identique même sur la partoche /boot qui est en ext2.

 

As-tu essayé avec init ou avec busybox ?  Si init, on pourrait envisager qu'il y ait un problème entre ta version d'init et ce noyau (je n'ai jamais vu ça, mais à ce point je n'ai pas d'autre idée...)  Un essai avec init=/bin/sh sur la racine normale (sda2) permettra d'écarter cette hypothèse.

Dans le premier post tu écrivais bien avoir essayé "différents init", mais dans le doute je propose ce test si tu ne l'as pas encore fait.

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oui, mais la "root", est-elle bien reconnue au démarrage ?
> 
> As-tu bien vérifié le support du filesystem ? At-il été formaté avec un paramètre folklorique qui  n'est pas activé dans le noyau ?
> ...

 

C'est ça le truc: le disque est reconnu, le FS est bien évidemment là un dur dans le kernel (en fait ils y sont quasi tous car j'ai souvent besoin d'accéder différents fs sur des disques externes etc...) , bien monté par le VFS en ro, tout y est pas de soucis. Aucune option space pour la création de mes partoches XFS, rien. D'ailleurs c'est les même options que sur mon desktop sur lequel... le 2.6.29 passe sans problème.

Je suis en SATA (lib ata, pas le vieux truc obsolète là). 

la ligne de boot, j'en ai essayé plusieurs: 

```

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.29-r3 root=/dev/sda2 init=/linuxrc udev CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap vga=791 resume=swap:/dev/sda3

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.29-r3 root=/dev/sda2 init=/linuxrc

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.29-r3 root=/dev/sda2 init=/sbin/init

etc...

```

Je compte plus les lignes que j'ai essayé, à chaque fois: erreur identique.

(et oui /dev/sda2 est bien ma partoche root)

----------

## scherz0

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Oui, mais la "root", est-elle bien reconnue au démarrage ?

 

Le message indiqué par kwenspc est lié à un problème d'exécution d'init, pas de montage de la racine.

Dans le cas d'un problème de racine, le message est différent (VFS panic, root not found) et intervient avant la phase init.Last edited by scherz0 on Wed Jun 24, 2009 7:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

 *scherz0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> As-tu essayé avec init ou avec busybox ?  Si init, on pourrait envisager qu'il y ait un problème entre ta version d'init et ce noyau (je n'ai jamais vu ça, mais à ce point je n'ai pas d'autre idée...)  Un essai avec init=/bin/sh sur la racine normale (sda2) permettra d'écarter cette hypothèse.
> 
> 

 

J'ai essayé avec init. je n'ai pas busybox en statique en fait. (ah si ce lien: /bin/busybox.static qui pointe sur /bin/bb qui pointe sur /bin/busybox qui .. n'est pas statique. -_-' )

Je les ai tous deux ré-emergé dans mes essais précédents, pensant justement qu'il y avait un soucis de compatibilité. 

Tiens... ça me fait penser. je suis passer au linux-headers 2.6.29. (ah bah sur mon desktop aussi en fait et ça ne pose aucun problèmes). peut-être un ptit re-emerge de la glibc et d'init/busybox pour voir... Mais je doute.

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

init est peut etre defectueux ou mal "linké"

Essaye de voir si tu peux chrooté via un livecd et soit reconstruire ld.so.cache

soit re-emerger sysinit ( si c bien le nom j'ai un doute maintenant en ce qui concerne la gentoo => boulot = debian ).

PS: oublie le livecd ^^ , oublié que ca bootait avec l'ancien.

----------

## kwenspc

Ouais init est en bon état winkw, et je l'ai déjà re-emergé depuis l'installation du 2.6.29.

----------

## loopx

Tu n'a pas eu de changement de matos en plus du changement de kernel ? Tu n'aurais pas modifié ton make.conf d'une manière que ca compile de travers ?

Problème de sécurité à un certain niveau ? Franchement, aucune idée  :Surprised: 

----------

## kwenspc

Rien de tout ça  :Wink: 

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  Franchement, aucune idée 

 

Moi non plus hélàs  :Neutral: 

----------

## scherz0

 *Quote:*   

> Moi non plus hélàs 

 

Puisque tu n'as pas d'autre idée je te propose un autre essai   :Wink:  : compiler busybox en statique et l'utiliser comme process init.

Concrêtement ça peut se faire en copiant busybox (statique !) à la racine de sda2 et en le nommant sh, et de lancer linux avec init=/sh

Il faut le renommer parce que le comportement de busybox dépend du nom sous lequel il est exécuté.

Ça peut sembler un test redondant, mais je crois que  jusqu'a présent tout ce qui a été testé était basé sur des binaires liés dynamiquement.

----------

## kwenspc

 *scherz0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ça peut sembler un test redondant, mais je crois que  jusqu'a présent tout ce qui a été testé était basé sur des binaires liés dynamiquement.

 

Ouais je testerais ça demain c'est une idée, après avoir tester le kernel de mon desktop.

----------

## kwenspc

Le kernel 2.6.29 de mon desktop arrive a booter sur le laptop. J'ai vérifier les différences des configurations respectives. 2-3 détails m'on sauté aux yeux sans pour autant me donner clairement un lien avec le problème. J'ai changé ça on verra bie

[edit]Toujours pas... Cette fois je commence à soupçonner le patch TuxOnIce  :Sad:  [/edit]

----------

